# Glenn Beck: Your thoughts on the television show



## Romans922 (Feb 1, 2010)

What are your thoughts on FoxNews' show "Glenn Beck". Please refrain from the talk that he is a mormon. I'm asking about what you think of the content of his show. Is it good, too controversial, too much conspiracy theory???


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 1, 2010)

At first I thought you said to refrain from talk that he is a "moron." Egads!

I think he is over the top on his show. But someone loaned me a copy of his book _Common Sense_ (on CD) and I listened to it and found it quite interesting.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 2, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> At first I thought you said to refrain from talk that he is a "moron." Egads!
> 
> I think he is over the top on his show. But someone loaned me a copy of his book _Common Sense_ (on CD) and I listened to it and found it quite interesting.



Well, given the fifth and ninth commandment, I think we should refrain from talk that he is a 'moron' as well.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 2, 2010)

I listen to his radio show once and a while. It's hit and miss. Sometimes he makes good points, sometimes he's a little arrogant, other times he's out to lunch (especially when he talks about theology).


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2010)

I know some folks think that he is a conspiracy nut. But you really should check out the Frankfurt School and the influence they have had on our nation, and the West in general. BTW, I don't watch his TV show. We don't have cable.


----------



## Michael (Feb 2, 2010)

The problem with being a nut is that even when you make exceptionally good points that could benefit millions....you're still a nut.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 2, 2010)

While some of the things he says on the show may be valid, his news is not reliable. Some of what he says can be backed up, some of it can not (I actually took the time to do a little research last year.). He changes his position as the wind of policitics change (as do a lot of the TV/radio hosts), and it seems he's saying things to get ratings and draw in a crowd. I watched him for a very short while and wasn't impressed.


----------



## TimV (Feb 2, 2010)

There's a market for stoking the fears of under educated angry white males, and the market will be catered to. When Beck said he heard Obama was building concentration camps for his listening audience, and couldn't debunk the rumours of it, he was engaging in the time honored tactic of stoking emotions to further his agenda. As to what his agenda is, more money, stoking his own ego, honest fear, etc... that's assigning motive, and while tempting, is one of those things you're not supposed to do.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 2, 2010)

I voted "other". I have seen very little of his TV show, but I would probably like it if I watched it regularly. I've sporadically listened to his radio show over the past 5 or 6 years, I tend to side with him on most issues. He's a little over the top with his silliness on radio, but I still tune in when I can.


----------



## baron (Feb 2, 2010)

I voted I like it but truthfully, I do not spend much time watching him or any one else for that matter. But the little I do see of him I enjoy.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 2, 2010)

I have found no inaccuracy in his reporting on Saul Alinsky's school of thought, or Keynesians, or the progressive movement since Woodrow Wilson. 

However there are other things that I cannot stand about him. I also think it is phoney to rip and belittle a politician pre election as he did Ron Paul and then have them on your show after wards to back up your points. I look at him as a gifted comedian who sometimes stumbles into profound truth and certainly he is no more dangerous than the rest of the "news" people. If he shines a light on something no one else will shine light on, then good can come from flawed human efforts.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 2, 2010)

> I look at him as a gifted comedian...



Good point. He is an entertainer.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 2, 2010)

Like Sean Hannity, he wears me out. Listening to him (even when we agree) is difficult for me because he is such an over-the-top showman. The energy expended by him, however, is awe-inspiring as is his passion. I guess I prefer less red meat in my politics. Special Report with Brit Hume (now with Bret Baier) is much more to my taste on Fox.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 2, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Like Sean Hannity, he wears me out. Listening to him (even when we agree) is difficult for me because he is such an over-the-top showman. The energy expended by him, however, is awe-inspiring as is his passion. I guess I prefer less red meat in my politics. Special Report with Brit Hume (now with Bret Baier) is much more to my taste on Fox.


 I agree.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think anyone even bothers to hide agendas or conspire in secrecy anymore anyway. 
No one even needs to dream up conspiracy theories when we get comments like this:

"Most consequential choices involve shades of gray, and some fog is often useful in getting things done. " 
-Timothy Geithner
OUR SECRETARY OF TREASURY


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 2, 2010)

My "other" response:

SNORE!

I think I'd be more edified, encouraged and informed by watching a patch of mold grow on a basement wall.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with most of what he says. However, his personality annoys me to no end. So, no, I don't like the show. I also have similar (though not as intense) feelings about Hannity.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 2, 2010)

Glenn Beck hates even the memory of Woodrow Wilson. That's good enough for me. 



The show is often a fascinating _tableau_ of the effects of apparently unmedicated ADHD. Whatever the man is, too, "stupid," would not be an apt description. I like the fact that he has people like Stephen Broden of NationalBlackProLifeUnion.com on his show occasionally. I would never have heard of the man but for Beck.

Hannity: met him when he came here on a book tour. A nice man; when he signed my book, he told me that his daughter's middle name was Margaret and he'd always liked the name. However, his voice and manner on his show can be irritating. Also seems to have an odd affinity for Bob Beckel. _(As a way-too-frequent guest on the TV show...)_ 

Margaret


----------



## BJClark (Feb 3, 2010)

I think the man can be entertaining...he was originally hired by CNN as an 'every-man' opinion person..and not for his journalistic reporting or news reporting skills...so given WHY he was hired to begin with..he does his job well..


----------



## Augusta (Feb 3, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> The show is often a fascinating _tableau_ of the effects of apparently unmedicated ADHD.



 Margaret, you crack me up!



Oh, and I voted other because I don't have cable only Netflix.


----------



## jandrusk (Feb 3, 2010)

He has to be one of the most irrational speakers I have ever encountered. Purely emotional, kind of like Dr. McCoy from Star Trek.


----------



## calgal (Feb 3, 2010)

He is a big fan of a fellow named Cleon Skousen and he quotes Mr. Skousen. I read Skousen once and he makes Alex Jones' prison planet and Michael Weiner/Savage sound sane and rational. I have no respect for Glen Beck.


----------



## Honor (Feb 4, 2010)

I really like him.... him and ORieley and Dave Ramsey... but then I have been accused of being to emotional and over the top too so...... I guess there is something to be said of bird of a flock


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 4, 2010)

I have watched him a little, but he seems to be full of himself and his opinions. To me he is just wind and fury without any rain. 

Proverbs 25:14 (KJV) 14 Whoso boasteth himself of a false gift is like clouds and wind without rain.


----------



## LeeJUk (Feb 4, 2010)

The mans a complete fruit n' nutcake.


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 5, 2010)

What Keith Olbermann is to MSNBC, Glen Beck is to Fox. Flamboyant and over the top in my opinion. It's his style of getting people to follow him and it works.

Like most media people, he commits plenty of fallacies in reasoning. 

Murdoch knew what he was doing when he pulled him on to Fox...


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of Beck and his stunts with Twinkies and cherry pies and gallons of water, etc. are where I tune him out. I watch him most days, though, when I'm home and I do some fact-checking on him. Bottom line, In my humble opinion: if we ignore _everything_ he says and dismiss his conclusions out of hand because he's a bit nuts, it's to our detriment... _[Covering head, aiming for the nearest hole in the floor...  ]_ He's right about the U. S. debt to China, its implications and its likely outcome. That and a few other things, too.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 5, 2010)

Claudiu said:


> What Keith Olbermann is to MSNBC, Glen Beck is to Fox. Flamboyant and over the top in my opinion. It's his style of getting people to follow him and it works.
> 
> Like most media people, he commits plenty of fallacies in reasoning.
> 
> Murdoch knew what he was doing when he pulled him on to Fox...


Not quite. Beck is over the top - but Olberman is evil. Yes, evil.


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 5, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Claudiu said:
> 
> 
> > What Keith Olbermann is to MSNBC, Glen Beck is to Fox. Flamboyant and over the top in my opinion. It's his style of getting people to follow him and it works.
> ...


 
 That's true.


----------



## tommyb (Feb 6, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


> The problem with being a nut is that even when you make exceptionally good points that could benefit millions....you're still a nut.



Also known as Ron Paul syndrome. It can be humbling. You start listening and think, this guy is making sense. You continue listening and begin to wonder if this is the first person you've ever come across who really, really "gets it." Then somewhere along the way you suddenly realize they have veered off into complete kooksville and you feel totally sheepish, embarrassed and taken in.


----------



## TimV (Feb 6, 2010)

How does that apply to Ron Paul? Paul is an MD and repeatedly re-elected legislator. Beck is a cynical entertainer like Limbaugh and Olberman is one of those garden variety liberals with an IQ in the high 90's who's associated with dumb people so long he thinks he's smart just by comparing himself with those he hangs around.


----------

